# How do you shoot moving shots



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

How do you guys shoot these sort of shots (settings etc)??



















Very interested in learning how to do this

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

ive seen photographers using a boom attached to the front of the car, using a long exposure with a car moving slowly, then using photoshop to remove the boom later.

or you can just take a normal photo andblurr it all in photoshop


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I always assumed that these would be panning shots?


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

take of image stabalizer using a 1/60 speed and as you see the car click and move the camera in the direction of the car (follow car as you click)


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Sandro said:


> ive seen photographers using a boom attached to the front of the car, using a long exposure with a car moving slowly, then using photoshop to remove the boom later.
> 
> or you can just take a normal photo andblurr it all in photoshop


Thats what the photographer did when my car had its magazine shoot, he had a 10ft pole with 2 suction cups attached to the roof with the camera attached at the other end on remote.

Didn't know if there was another way of doing it without the need for the extra equipment.??


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Just noticed on the Punto you can see a reflection of a pole on the front wing.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

There's a thread here http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=118203 from a chap making his own rig. I love all the responses from people thinking he's going to go driving down the public road with it attached though :wall: :lol:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

mick comes up with the goods again - thanks for that and for the PM, most useful 

Bret


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

How I did mine. The picture above looks poo as I didn't photoshop it well plus it was first time using it so I haven't mastered the best places to put the mounts to minimise photoshopping.


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

RedeXStylE said:


> How I did mine. The picture above looks poo as I didn't photoshop it well plus it was first time using it so I haven't mastered the best places to put the mounts to minimise photoshopping.


Where did you get your rig from and how much if you dont mind me asking?? Or was it a DIY and what parts did you use??

Cheers


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

P2P said:


>


that's some seriously bad cloning/rebrushing on the bonnet(and rear screen on the skyline) !! :doublesho


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

buckas said:


> that's some seriously bad cloning/rebrushing on the bonnet!! :doublesho





> How I did mine. The picture above looks poo as I didn't photoshop it well plus it was first time using it so I haven't mastered the best places to put the mounts to minimise photoshopping.


.........


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

P2P said:


> Where did you get your rig from and how much if you dont mind me asking?? Or was it a DIY and what parts did you use??
> 
> Cheers


Excuse me butting in  but down the bottom of this page are some rig kits... http://www.fastfilms.co.uk/camera-suction-mounts.php

I'd love to have a go at this myself... always wanted these type of shots in the past of my bike, and just relied on giving the ex mrs MM who was sat on the pillion the camera, and telling her to hold the camera down low and press the shutter a few times :lol: Despite her best efforts, it was never quite the same :lol:


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Cheers Mick, but i dont really want to spend £300+ on a rig.

Im just really after a roof/bonnet mount with pole and suction cups.


----------

